# Sommerville Crappie?



## polebender (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone catching any?


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*Last Night*

Fished last night at Nails creek.
Fished alnight,was thinking that at any time they would turn on before the front.
5 Crappie,and one lost catfish.
Talked to alot of people,who pass by my boat.
The most one boat had was 2 crappie.
One guy said he was told that big creek was hot.
Lake was 238.00
Hope we get the rain and the lake comes up 2'-3'.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

the lake temp needs to be around 70 degrees before they really start heading up the creeks. Thats why they are still around Big Creek.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Just got back from Somerville today. Rain muddied the creeks a little, still a few crappie and cats caught. We fished main lake mostly, caught all the whites trolling deep divers, Had one 4lb hybrid casting into some bait on a shoreline and a few blow ups on top water. Fish seem to be kinda scattered out on the lake.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there a lot of traffic on the lake this week?


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Most of the traffic was in the back areas and creeks. The main lake was pretty empty. Lake was up allowing good access to all areas, main lake water was fairly clean with good visability


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've heard people talk about some county road they fish off of at nails creek and fish the creek towards the lake. Where is this and how far do you walk the creek to catch crappie? Would like to take the kids down there if it is not too hard to get to?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Water temp yesterday, berfore the 4 more inches of rain, was 67 degrees.


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

Fished Friday from 10am to 4pm &caught 15 good keepers. Fishing 1/32 jigs in nails creek. would have more if got net out sooner, fat girls pulling off trying to swing aboard.Chartreuse, chartreuse& white.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Went fishing with a couple of buds Thursday night and caught 25 Crappie out of my hole where I sunk trees. Some of the biggest Crappie I have ever caught. I wish I would of had my digtital so I can show you but I did measure them. One was 17 1/2'' long and 8'' wide.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

stonedawg said:


> One was 17 1/2'' long and 8'' wide.


Wow!! Are you sure? Sounds like it could b a state record if it was heavy enough.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes sir I took pictures with my disposable camera with my Dad holding a tape measure next to it. I didn't have anything to weigh it with. I am in the process of putting them on a disk so I can down load it to my computer so I can post them.


----------

